# Anywhere in the Pcola Area can I shoot Rapidfire?



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm a bit stressed out and need to clear my head. not in the mood for the 2 second rule and just want to safely rip thru a 30 rd mag and make a nice hole where the bullseye used to be.

Anyone know where I could do this? my mental health thanks you.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

The range on Quintette allows rapid fire now


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

timc said:


> The range on Quintette allows rapid fire now


Thanks, no i just need to find out why my car isn't starting.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Suprman said:


> Thanks, no i just need to find out why my car isn't starting.



well NOW you have a target to shoot!


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

the fwc range allows rapid fire now?

or are you talking about ERML?


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Has to be FWC and this is a schedule day, like one time a month and forgot the day, saw it on this site:whistling:

me an my son Just got back from the public range on quintette rd 3 solid hours of pistol an rifle shooting had a great time today was *rapid* *fire* day which they will continue to have one sat a month the range was very nice an the range masters were very professional felt very safe! Also overheard the 200yrd range would be completed soon! 
Found this from a search


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

ERML you can rapid fire anytime.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

DON"T THINK SO, check there site erml.org and call them :whistling:


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

check pm


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

bobinbusan said:


> DON"T THINK SO, check there site erml.org and call them :whistling:


It depends on what you call rapid fire. There is no one second rule, but you shouldn't go blaze away. The rule is that all shots must hit the berm.


----------



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

You can rapid fire at Jay's in Baker if you're willing to drive there. At least you could the last time I was there.


----------



## llacf2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Check with Jays guns they have a range now u can shoot rapid ..


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Cervantes st after 12pm


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

bobinbusan said:


> DON"T THINK SO, check there site erml.org and call them :whistling:


EMRL does not have any type of 2 second rule which was what my understanding of the original question was. So it goes back to what you call rapid fire. They do have a rule against fully automatic or rapid-fire devices (slide stock). Sorry for the confusion.

Here is the rule on it:
"No fully automatic or rapid-fire devices are allowed on the range. Firing any weapon in a manner that may be mistaken for fully automatic fire is prohibited."


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

ive had some fun rapid firing at jays in baker, only downfall is the price 

even with their membership its more than the regular fee at a range


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Guess them boy's going to make you pay to play :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
Can you keep your brass??


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

at ERML as long as you are hitting your target and it can't be mistaken for full auto by the neighbors you are good to go.


----------



## vtgoat (Aug 3, 2010)

The FWC range on Quintette is under new management, they are expanding the handgun range and rifle range (200 yards coming soon or so I was told). They also allow rapid fire (one weekend a month I think). The place is way better than it was a year ago.


----------

